# Help me find an old comic?



## kestraroo (Mar 12, 2015)

This one's a job for the pros, those who have been into furry comics for ages, because it's been so long since I read this comic that I've got little to nothing left.

I can't remember exactly when, but it was probably sometime in early or mid-2000s that I found and read this comic. It was sort of a slice-of-life thing, sort of in the vein of Questionable Content--where there were plots and subplots, but it was all character-focused. I believe the group it followed was college-aged or young adult anthros, and there may or may not have been humans in the mix. The comic was fully lined, colored, and shaded, with a more realistic look to the characters. 

I only remember _one_ aspect of one character. She was a tiger, and her mother spoke with a heavy Russian accent. I remember one panel, where her mother was talking about her as a cub, and mentioning that she would always do "so many butt-wiggles" before she pounced on something, and the character in question was so embarrassed.

I have no idea if this is enough to jog anyone else's memory, but if it does, I'd be forever in your debt.

[EDIT] There maaaay have been a subplot about someone's hot friend coming up from Australia, and a one-off joke about her forgetting to bring her "thongs"--which is what flip flops are called Down Under. But that may have been in a different comic.


----------

